# FS: Ken's Premium Metronidazole & Garlic Flake



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Selling 1/2 pound (which is alot) of unopened medicated food that is great for Discus,tropheus and every other Cichlid suffering from bloat or internal parasites.................$10


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump.......


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump.......


----------



## ColleenB (May 23, 2010)

Hi, I am interested. I live in Maple Ridge and work in Vancouver. Could we meet? Or perhaps do mail? Let me know which you prefer. Thanks.


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Still have some left


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump. ....


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump..............


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

To the top.......


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump........


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump..................


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

to the top.................


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

sent you a message.


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

All sold!!!!!


----------

